# Color stain after wash (sublimation)



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Hi!

I'm new to t-shirt printing and I have a little issue regarding color stain.

Here's the story, after I pressed the sublimation paper (temp 180 celsius, 50 seconds as the store owner suggested), I waited for 1 day before I wash the shirt. After I washed it I notice a little color stain appeared at the side of my design (1 inch to the right).
What could be the cause of this issue?

Also, I used sublimation coating, and the fabric is polyester. The reason is because I can't make the sublimation ink to completely transfer on tshirt.

By the way I use High Quality and disabled Fast Printing in the printer's setting.


Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hizuka007 said:


> Also, I used sublimation coating, and the fabric is polyester. The reason is because I can't make the sublimation ink to completely transfer on tshirt.


You can't base that on how much ink is left on the paper after pressing. 

You shouldn't have to use a poly coating on a poly garment. Did you notice any difference in the density of the print?

Can you post a picture.

Random color spots can be caused by not enough pressure.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Here's the pic: https://m.imgur.com/a/DmylXKw

The one circled is the one with sublimation coating. As you can see it has very vibrant in color compared to the one without coating.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

Note that the design I use is for TESTING PURPOSE only, it is not my design and I don't use it for selling my printed shirt.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You don't use sublimation coating on a polyester material. If the result is not as vibrant printed directly to the uncoated material then you need to make sure you have the correct ICC profile and that your printer driver and graphics software are set to use it.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

I think it has nothing to do with icc profile or software settings because when I print on light and dark transfer paper and heatpress it the result is vibrant.
I just use coating as a temporary solution by the way. 

Is there any possible cause why it doest not produce vibrant color when pressing without coating in a polyester?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, next question - Where did you buy the shirt, (assuming the printout was to a t-shirt)? The reason I ask is that store-bought items often have a coating added during manufacture. Was the shirt from a recognised supplier of polyester products intended for sublimation?


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

It was only bought from a wholesaler store selling different brand shirts. Also the brand is crown, drifit t shirt.
Should I try increasing the temp to 200 celsius and 50 sec time? Will it burn the shirt that way?


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

By the way, the store is not a recognized supplier.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

hizuka007 said:


> It was only bought from a wholesaler store selling different brand shirts. Also the brand is crown, drifit t shirt.
> Should I try increasing the temp to 200 celsius and 50 sec time? Will it burn the shirt that way?





I sublimate polyester at 190° C for 60 secs (tote bags) but I don't do t-shirts so you'd be better off waiting for someone with more experience in that area to advise you. I'm sure someone will come along soon.


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

I see.

Thanks!


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

By the way, I also have problem hot peeling light transfer paper. I will post it in a new thread.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For sure the shirt says 100% polyester? That's the only reason I could think why it looks dull. 

We've done extensive press/wash testing on time & temps. We've settled on 35 seconds at 350F (176C).


----------



## hizuka007 (May 7, 2019)

So you mean to say that if it is 100% the sublimation becomes dull or faded?


----------

